#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE- Advanced 2016 Host Institutes and Schedule for Preparatory Course

## amos.0119

Candidates who have accepted seats in preparatory course are required to report at the host institute (not at the institute to which they are allotted) as per the schedule given below.

After successful completion of preparatory course, the candidates will join their respective programs (B Tech/Dual Degree/etc.) at the allotted institutes in July 2017.

Host Institutes and Schedule for Preparatory Course: Click Here: 

All those candidates who accepted seats in NITs/IIITs/IIEST/Other-GFTIs must report at their respective 
institutes during 22-26 July 2016Seat acceptance fee refund requests from candidates whose 
seats were cancelled will be considered from 20th July 2016.

For the academic year 2016-17 92 institutes are taking part in the Joint entrance exam, which includes 22 IITs, ISM, 31 NITs, 20 IIITs and 18 Other-Government Funded Technical Institutes (Other-GFTIs).





  Similar Threads: CSAB NEUT 2016 Spot Round Schedule JEE-Advanced 2016 Admission Schedule of IITs and ISM Schedule of CSAB-SFTI 2016 Counselling CSAB 2016 Process of Seat Allotment And Reporting to Alloted  Institutes JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Allotment Schedule

----------

